# My GTR33



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Thought it was time to do a quick introduction.
I had been considering a Skyline for a while having decided to get something a bit special as a 40th present from me.
This plan didn’t quite work out as I moved jobs internally in the company I work for, English subsidiary to Dutch. 
Hence being quite English but driving a car on Dutch plates
I have been living here for a couple of years!!
I have been surviving without a car using the bike (very Dutch an healthy) and the trains.

I joined the forum about a year ago (memo to self to renew!!).

So I decided last year having asked a few dumb questions on here that I should take the plunge. I had previously tuned a ’92 200SX (nothing silly 230bhp) and if the GTR didn’t fit what I wanted with these cars you can do almost anything to get what you actually want.

I had been keeping an eye on Newera’s stock and got in touch with Miguel having missed a few cars. I was looking for a dark coloured R33.

Well in the end I bought via Miguel, he had a friend about to sell his pride and joy. This is another member on here, he was helping fund his new toy.

Here are the pictures I think some should recognize it!! 
2 from when I picked her up in the rain off Gareth;



Then some on holiday;








So big thanks to Miguel, Matty and the Newera team. :thumbsup: 
We had a trying time moving the car to the UK. It took nearly 8 months, some of the issues were my fault, and some were unexpected problems, transport issues you name it. But they stuck to the job and made everything right at no small expense to them. You were all very patient and understanding. I'll be ordering some more parts soon. I'd recommend you to anyone!!

Also a big Hy(rev) to Paul. Not many changes to the car yet other than new boots and few cosmetic parts which I haven’t even fitted yet.
Hope the pictures in Scotland are OK.

She drives great, looks great and I wish I had bought one of these a long while ago!! …and yes she drives very nicely on Snow!! :runaway: Not really what I planned for my first big trip out.

I’ve already been on track at Assen (JAF) but we didn’t try too hard as I was looking after the brand new tyres, plus I did not want to break anything. 
That brings me to my final thank you to Raymond at ATS imports here in Holland for sorting out the APK, BPM, headlights and plates here.
Plus the track time!  

Hopefully I might pop down to the ‘Ring and or Spa round May12th to try to meet a few of you.

Simon


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought I recongnised that car! Have fun with it.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Congrats with the car mate, one fine LM, the wheels is a dead give away that it's Paul's old car


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

congratulations with your new R33 looks very clean


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ah, memories. Well, enjoy the car, she is yours now. Take good care of her.


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Lovely LM there


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad to see Hyrev's car go to a mature, responsible owner, someone who appreciates her and will take good car of her! Quite a treasure, as only a few of these were made!

Keep us (here in Japan as well especially) posted as to your life with her!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some really nice scenic pics there with an awesome car to match.. Enjoy and look after her! :thumbsup:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Gorgeous car mate.
What type of rims are they?


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Stunning car...... always wondered where that nice LM went. Hope to see it here on Dutch roads soon......

Don't see many Skylines here.

Enjoy your Bday present


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

AsasakaR33. That is the first time I've been called mature, old yes, mature....:nervous: 
But I definitely appreciate more and more as I drive her and will definitely take care. 
When I get any up grades I'll put a post up.
I need to keep Paul up to date with his old love:thumbsup: 

[N1ZMO] The wheels are Volks Racing GT-7 (10x18) with Goodyear F1's (275/35)

Snowgasm, already on the Dutch roads but not doing too many km's.
Didn't you go to Assen for Japfest?
You could have seen it there.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Great car. I remembre getting a couple of rides in it when it was still Pauls. Deffinately a well maintained car and hard to find one at that. Congrats on being the new owner. Take care of and enjoy her.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

great pics!!!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

SimonF27 said:


> Snowgasm, already on the Dutch roads but not doing too many km's.
> Didn't you go to Assen for Japfest?
> You could have seen it there.


Didn't get a chance to go this year (went all years before) due to work obligations......

Maybe next time I have better luck


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

SimonF27 said:


> [N1ZMO] The wheels are Volks Racing GT-7 (10x18) with Goodyear F1's (275/35)
> 
> .


Thank you Simon


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice car!

I'm sure we will meet soon  

Sky-Engineering


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

*An over due update...*

Well due to the joys of moving this has taken a while...

But here goes.
After catching up with the GTROC at Spa early in the year I was convinced that the only place to enjoy the 33 was on the track.
So a few new items were ordered, brakes and the compulsory oil cooler.

Before that though, time for a quick social, meeting up with Dave at the Bubble in June;






So after that while I was on holiday the car was off to MGT for a few new toys. Which by then included a set of track day wheel (and as DaveW said if you're doing that you might as well have the right tyres);





Finally I could not resist these (Thanks to Ian (north_wales)[I hope the other part sales are going OK];

I even had her valeted for the pictures :flame:








Matty I hope you see these because inspite of your concerns I think she looks stunning on the OZ's  (and for everyone else, no fear I'm NOT selling the Volks GT-7's).

Other than a few scuff marks on the splitter, which is all part of the learning exercise, a great year. 
Met some great people especially the trackday crowd. Moley, Robbie, Giles, Bajie you know who you all are. Can't wait to catch-up again this year (but on track this time, insured etc..)

Thanks to MGT (Mark, Liza and Garth) for all there help so far (more plans are in the pipeline).:clap:
DaveW for the social gatherings and friendly words and wheels/tyres.:thumbsup:
Plus last but not least Matty32 for rays wheels nuts plus..... They won't be the last parts I buy from you:nervous:

Sorry for the long post, lots to catch-up.
Simon


----------



## ian_north_wales (Oct 4, 2008)

hi mate, that looks great! got a clean too eh 
those wheels look even better on yours, the blue sets them off :smokin:

ian


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

The clean was a bit of a shock, not my usual style

I didn't use the spacers and extended bolts in the end, just some 5mm spacers Garth supplied on the front to clear the calipers. I'll probably get another pair for the rear later.

But the trip to see you was absolutely, definitely worth it, I can't thank you enough:thumbsup:


----------



## ian_north_wales (Oct 4, 2008)

hey thats good, i only needed the 10mm spacers to clear the grex brakes i put on, better without spacers although tbh i had no trouble at all with them.

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning with the OZ rims :thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice car Simon! lm blue is best colour for r33 gt-r


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

some pics that hyrev took in japan


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

good looking car, but p1ss poor parking :chuckle:


----------



## RaytjeATS (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Simon

Back a life again?

How are you and how is the car? i see you have got it back on UK plates again 

Kind Regards

Raymond
ATS Imports


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its done abit of traveling has that car lol


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Far too much when you have to pay for the fuel

But worth every penny/ euro cent.
(Including the Dutch fines:chuckle


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Raymond,

Great to hear from you:thumbsup:

The car is great, I wish I had bought one sooner.
But then I might not have ended up with the same colour.

The extension to my stay in the Netherlands fell through.
I was really disappointed:bawling::bawling:
In the end I only had 6 weeks to organise my return to the UK.

I've had a great year with her.
Plus I have more planned for this year.
Should have my first proper track day at the end of Feb.
Then back to Germany/Belgium early in May.
I'll drop you a pm when we have it planned.
I hope you'll visit the GTROC more now you've registered.
How is your GTS going?
I hope business is still good...

If you want any new pics full size let me know.

ps Do I still owe you some money?:nervous:
I know we e-mailed a few times but I cannot remember where it ended up.
I haven't moved back to avoid you. :runaway:
PM me if I do (or just to catch-up for more of a chat).

Regards, Simon


----------



## RaytjeATS (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Simon,

I will contact you by pm because there where some things left 
Tryed to e-mail few times but no return haha but no problem mate!

I hope to see the car sometime on the ring, i am building a R34GTT now for a customer from uk and with no engine uprades he was now driving a 8.49

From my GTST nothing is left it is recyceld for a sixpack coca cola 
I had sold the car but the customer has wrecked it 

Send you a PM soon, i am now with my girlfriend and don't have any papers here!
Hope toe speak to you soon!

Kind regards

Raymond van Vliet
ATS Imports


----------



## ROOSKY (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice car!


----------

